# Eating grass and dandelions??



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

We got Molly in the winter so now that spring is here everything is a new experience. She sees a fly and tries to eat it, we walk in the park and no matter how many times I say leave it she eats mowed grass and dandelions. Is this normal. We are in intermediate training now but it seems like all the puppy training (leave it etc...has gone out the window and I don't exist!).

I'm tired of pulling plants and worms and who knows what out of her mouth. Did she forget her puppy training or is it cause this is new and she is curious? Yesterday they had mowed the park where I walk her and she ate tons of chunky grass that falls off the mower ....I was a cranky walker. Leave it did not work is she normal??

Had intermediate class tonight and she had to do come on command with all these treats in the aisle and she listened but outside different story. 

Also she now notices birds so she wants to chase them.......ugh......winter is looking good now ha!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well as I see it molly isn't any different then ginger..
,ginger has the run of my very big yard. and she has never had any classes on any thing.she obeys pretty good until she wants to get stubborn then she will do what she wants .but that is not to often. ok now as far as eating the grass .when I cut my grass she tries to meat the clumps of grass and I have to take it off of her ,and she chases birds and rabbets and even tries to catch bees,so I would say your molly isn't any different then any other poo..and your right all these things are new to her and she want to look chase and eat as much as she can Haa Haa .just stay with it ,and hope it passes .that is what I do ,nothing else you can really do right Haa Haa


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola is over one and still does all of this, although her preference is for grass which is still growing rather than the cut variety! And dandelions are a big favourite too. I think they just can't help themselves!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. I thought maybe she was being a little freak cause all the other dogs in the park walk and don't touch a thing! I hope she will grow out of it one day


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Ringo plays tug with the crabgrass in my yard. And his favorite chew toy outside is a pine cone lol


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I am always freaked out cause I don't want her to eat something that will poison her. This morning it was bad cause we had lots of rain last night and it was very windy so there was stuff all over the park. I said leave so much that it gave me a headache ha! She sees even small stuff now like ants etc.......I think she has a bionic eye


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady was a big fan of eating the heads off the dandilions....shepooped yellow one day. we dont let her eat them as she has a verysensitive tummy. but I believe they are safe.


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Hachi like to munch on grass and although we try to divert him from this he just grabs as he runs around the yard...my concern is the poop sometimes the blades of grass are not digested and sticks out from his you know what and he is uncomfortable and does not get a good bowel movement because of eating the grass.....we try diverting him with a ball or treats but he manages to grab some each time he goes out in the yard...any suggestions


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

no all you can do is try to keep them away from things you don't want them to eat.a lot of you are better for you all have them on a lead most of the time.ginger is never on a lead only when she goes to the vet,she is getting a little better now most of the time she will pick up a stick or grass or something and i shout no ,she will drop it .but she still has to be watched very closely ..all i can say is good luck


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So Lexi likes all forms of grass, any bug that crawls, tries to eat bees and scorpions and enjoys shredding the leaves off of my plant shrubs then pulling those now naked stalks off and eating the leaves. Beemer likes to do all of the above except the hard work on the shrubs and just eats the leaves that Lexi has so kindly left on the ground for him. He also enjoys trying to eat fire ants. Both are suburb at chasing and trying to eat bees, butterflies, moths. The craziest thing each picked up at different times were the cicadas. We are walking and all of a sudden there is a vibrating noise coming from my puppy's mouth. Interestingly, they don't kill it, just let it buzz inside their mouth, then I have to swipe out a half alive buzzing bug. So gross


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So Lexi likes all forms of grass, any bug that crawls, tries to eat bees and scorpions and enjoys shredding the leaves off of my plant shrubs then pulling those now naked stalks off and eating the leaves. Beemer likes to do all of the above except the hard work on the shrubs and just eats the leaves that Lexi has so kindly left on the ground for him. He also enjoys trying to eat fire ants. Both are suburb at chasing and trying to eat bees, butterflies, moths. The craziest thing each picked up at different times were the cicadas. We are walking and all of a sudden there is a vibrating noise coming from my puppy's mouth. Interestingly, they don't kill it, just let it buzz inside their mouth, then I have to swipe out a half alive buzzing bug. So gross


OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! There was me thinking Samson throwing snails around the garden was bad! I'm so glad we don't have scorpions, fire ants and cicadas in England! (although that sounds really funny with a vibration coming from their mouths ha ha!!!) I shall never complain about Samson again!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So Lexi likes all forms of grass, any bug that crawls, tries to eat bees and scorpions and enjoys shredding the leaves off of my plant shrubs then pulling those now naked stalks off and eating the leaves. Beemer likes to do all of the above except the hard work on the shrubs and just eats the leaves that Lexi has so kindly left on the ground for him. He also enjoys trying to eat fire ants. Both are suburb at chasing and trying to eat bees, butterflies, moths. The craziest thing each picked up at different times were the cicadas. We are walking and all of a sudden there is a vibrating noise coming from my puppy's mouth. Interestingly, they don't kill it, just let it buzz inside their mouth, then I have to swipe out a half alive buzzing bug. So gross



Molly loves trying to catch bees so I have to keep my eyes on her all the time. The other morning she picked up this huge dead bug it looked like some big helicopter bug eww I pulled it out and it almost made me sick I hope this phase ends soon!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

NikkiB said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! There was me thinking Samson throwing snails around the garden was bad! I'm so glad we don't have scorpions, fire ants and cicadas in England! (although that sounds really funny with a vibration coming from their mouths ha ha!!!) I shall never complain about Samson again!!!


I actually do better with insects than with crawly things like snails so I was thinking the same thing imagining having to remove a snail from their mouths. Lol


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Our boys are terrible with this, they are trying to eat EVERYTHING in our garden at the moment, even finding things I didn't know were here!!!!  I am forever pulling big clumps of grass out of their mouths, as well as pieces of gravel, shells, (and the hideous cat poop as discussed elsewhere! ) as well as wasps, flies etc. it's a nightmare. 

*WARNING!!!* Just in case any of you were unaware, slugs and snails can carry lungworm, which is potentially fatal to dogs. You should never let your dogs eat or play with snails or slugs for this reason. Here's a link with some more info for those who'd like to read more: http://www.dfordog.co.uk/article-be-lungworm-aware.html


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

AliAlfie;305242
[U said:


> *WARNING!!!*[/U] Just in case any of you were unaware, slugs and snails can carry lungworm, which is potentially fatal to dogs. You should never let your dogs eat or play with snails or slugs for this reason. Here's a link with some more info for those who'd like to read more: http://www.dfordog.co.uk/article-be-lungworm-aware.html


Thanks Ali. Yes I'm constantly talking to my vet about this habit of Samson's! Really hoping he'll grow out it. It is a worry. One vet I went to says no cases in our area so not to worry?????? He reckons the makers of Advocate scaremonger to get people to buy there product. I'm sure that if a vet saw a case then there would be posters up saying it's in the area and it would be put in local newspaper?? Another vet said for me to use advocate anyway just in case. Difficult to know what to do.


----------

